# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Tổng hợp tài liệu thiết kế và chế tạo máy CNC đơn giản.

## CKD

*Tổng hợp tài liệu thiết kế và chế tạo máy CNC đơn giản.*

_Trong chủ đề này sẽ tập trung các tài liệu hướng dẫn, chia sẻ kinh nghiệm thiết kế và chế tạo CNC ở mức đơn giản._
Việc thiết kế và chế tạo CNC với một vài người có thể là chuyện rất đơn giản. Tuy nhiên với đa số các bạn mới tham gia diễn đàn thì đó là một việc gì đó rất phức tạp.
Và đúng là như thế. Vì việc thế kế và chế tạo máy CNC liên quan đến rất nhiều chuyên môn khác nhau như:
- Thiết kế chế tạo máy (gọi chung là cơ khí), liên quan đến việc chế tạo và lắp ráp các chi tiết với nhau. Tạo thành khung và các cơ phận của máy.
- Thiết kế chế tạo hệ thống điện (điều khiển tự động), liên quan đến việc kết nối các thiết bị điện, cài đặt chương trình v.v...

_Những tài liệu có thể được chia sẻ dưới đây có nguồn gốc từ internet, được sưu tầm và có thể là bản in PDF. Một số có thể không tìm được link gốc. Cái nào có link gốc mình xin được ghi trích dẫn, cái nào không tìm được nguồn thì xin bỏ trống._

Trong các tài liệu này. Phần lớn nội dung thể hiện (chia sẻ) các thiết kế, chế tạo máy CNC ở mức độ đơn giản nhất, với các vật liệu, chi tiết, vật tư rất cơ bản. Có thể tìm thấy ở bất cứ đâu. Rất phù hợp với những nhu cầu kiểu "em yêu khoa học", đam mê học hỏi & chế tạo.





Nguồn http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Your-Own-DIY-CNC/

_Do mục đích chi sẻ & cô động. Nên mọi thắc mắc liên quan đến nội dung các bạn vui lòng tạo chủ đề mới để trao đổi.
Các bạn có sưu tầm được tài liệu có liên quan xin viết bài bổ sung để góp phần làm nội dung thêm phong phú._

----------

DrFatima22, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Nguồn
- http://www.engadget.com/2006/06/29/h...achine-part-1/


- http://www.engadget.com/2006/07/04/h...achine-part-2/


- http://www.engadget.com/2006/07/11/h...achine-part-3/


*Download File*

----------

duannguyen cnc Gỗ, quanthienhan, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

*Build Your Own CNC Machine*

Đây là tài liệu hướng dẫn làm máy CNC với chi phí thêm. Nguyên liệu chủ yếu là từ gỗ MDF, trượt thanh V với ổ bi v.v..



Tài liệu được in thành sách và bán với giá khoảng 20$
https://www.amazon.com/Build-Your-Ma...FN9QA0W65AH8RY

Tác giả Patrick Hood-Daniel & James Floyd Kelly

*Download File*

----------

DrFatima22, josphamduy

----------


## CKD

Y chủ đề.. đổi qua xem vi déo cho nó sinh động chút

----------

DrFatima22, josphamduy

----------


## CKD

*MyDiyCNC*
Được chế tạo cũng với những vật liệu rất đơn giản như nhôm hộp hoặc thép nhộp, gỗ, nhựa v.v...
Thiết kế cũng rất đơn giản, hiệu quả. Đảm bảo thi công được với các đồ nghề rất đơn giản và phổ thông.

Nguồn: http://www.mydiycnc.com/






*Download File*

----------

Bongmayquathem, josphamduy

----------


## CKD

Nguồn http://www.kronosrobotics.com/krmx01





*Download File*

----------

lituan219, Trần Hoàng Nam, trinhtanlitec

----------

